# TroubleShoot



## CrackerJack (Oct 27, 2010)

Troubleshoot, made mostly for the Event Logger.. To easily find errors, warnings and etc.

View/Delete/Save Event Logs*
View/Start/Stop Services
View/Stop Process

*  Saves logs in a simple text format, for viewing later or sharing into forums!

Net Framework 3.5 is required

*REMOVED*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 27, 2010)

what is this written with? do i need .Net


----------



## CrackerJack (Oct 27, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what is this written with? do i need .Net



yea, .net 3.5


----------

